# Best Weed Farming Games?



## Mr. Solo Dolo 420 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Hey everyone!* 

I recently played Hemp Tycoon but couldn't figure out how to save. While searching for a quick how-to guide on saving I came across a trick where you could change the time on your PC and it automatically sets the time in the game to reflect the time you changed on your computer. Anyways, after doing this I exploited it because I still didn't know how to save, finishing everything there is to finish in about 30 minutes. 

I've been looking for another one to play and I want to hear if you guys and gals were playing any and which ones. I want to download Weed Farmer Overgrown because it seems like a more detailed, real life grower, oriented game. 

*What is your favorite weed farming game?*


----------



## Greengasm (Nov 14, 2013)

I didn't even realise these games existed, why haven't I ever looked before >.<

Going to check some out. Cheers fella!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey mang if we could get ea or another gaming platform to take on a riu version of cannabis cultivator we would make millions! just think of it guys!


----------



## Mr. Solo Dolo 420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Greengasm said:


> I didn't even realise these games existed, why haven't I ever looked before >.<
> 
> Going to check some out. Cheers fella!


Have fun dude, I'll see you back here in a few weeks


----------



## Mr. Solo Dolo 420 (Nov 14, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Hey mang if we could get ea or another gaming platform to take on a riu version of cannabis cultivator we would make millions! just think of it guys!


Hell yes! I'm thinking a SIMS-style horticulture game, where more focus is put into growing mechanics than any other area. 

I can see it now, I'd be saving up for a 1000w HPS from day one!


----------



## farmasensist (Nov 14, 2013)

In the gaming section there was a guy asking people to test his game the herbalist. He said its only in dutch and he never up a link for it so I never got to try it. Im going to have to check out those games your talking about.


----------



## Mr. Solo Dolo 420 (Nov 15, 2013)

farmasensist said:


> In the gaming section there was a guy asking people to test his game the herbalist. He said its only in dutch and he never up a link for it so I never got to try it. Im going to have to check out those games your talking about.


That's sad news, I would definitely give any up-and-coming horticulture games a chance!


----------



## Commander Strax (Nov 17, 2013)

thanks a lot, I just wasted all day plating hemp tycoon,


I think you have to enable cookies and it will save automatically


----------



## Mr. Solo Dolo 420 (Nov 18, 2013)

Commander Strax said:


> thanks a lot, I just wasted all day plating hemp tycoon,
> 
> 
> I think you have to enable cookies and it will save automatically


Haha, it is a very addicting game! Definitely one of my favorites! (Of course this is the only type of game like it that I've played so far ) 

Such a simple solution! I have my cookies set off to default and I didn't even think about it. I may just play the legit way with this new information and enjoy a cheat-free cultivation game!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Fuck that I spend enough time growing real weed I'd rather kill some fools on GTA 5 or call of duty.


----------



## wdk420 (Nov 18, 2013)

There's this Facebook app game called weed farmer or pot farmer and its ok


----------



## Mr. Solo Dolo 420 (Nov 18, 2013)

wdk420 said:


> There's this Facebook app game called weed farmer or pot farmer and its ok


I've seen this pop up on my FB a few times, I might actually give it a try!


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

Mr. Solo Dolo 420 said:


> I've seen this pop up on my FB a few times, I might actually give it a try!


its fun i play it


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 2, 2013)

I used to play this one all the time... then it stopped working and I forgot about it...
Looks like it's back.

http://www.highgrow.us/


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 4, 2013)

Anyone wanna play fifa 14 with me? Ps3 platform until christmas (wife wont allow presents to be opened early!) vtmic-mac psn handle. I also play payday 2 If your interested.


----------



## OmniChrome (Dec 4, 2013)

Just incase anyone's interested I released Growbuds on the App Store today, its a weed growing and breeding game for iPhone. Check it out at https://itunes.apple.com/app/id722310500

Cheers


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 4, 2013)

Budtrimmer


----------



## Mr. Solo Dolo 420 (Dec 7, 2013)

So I went ahead and dished out the couple of bucks for Weed Farmer Overgrown and I'm loving it. This game is highly addictive and very realistic. Topping, soil levels, lights, nutrients, mediums, everything you would do realistically is in this game, even battle Spider Mites.

Anyone wanting to expand their knowledge might want to try this one out, it appeals to the beginner and advanced grower alike. Most products featured are actual brands you would purchase for your ideal set up.


----------

